# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Promotie Samenloop: Take-Heart strijdt mee tegen kanker - Badhoevedorp Witte Weekblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Promotie Samenloop: Take-Heart strijdt mee tegen kanker*
*Badhoevedorp Witte Weekblad*
INGEZONDEN Wat als je weet wat het is om te horen dat je kanker hebt, je Ã©Ã©n van je ouders verliest aan kanker of nog aan het vechten is tegen kanker? Of in je omgeving bij zoveel mensen de diagnose hoort? Of als je zelf survivor bent? *...*
Team Take Heart en burgemeester dragen Samenloop een warm hart toeBadhoevedorp Witte Weekblad

*alle 2 nieuwsartikelen &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

